

Network Outage at The Planet - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/05/03/network-outage-at-the-planet/

======
jallmann
Another one? Wasn't there an explosion at that facility a couple years ago,
too?

~~~
andrewf
Might not have been the same one, they've got 8 DCs across three cities.
<http://www.theplanet.com/data-centers/>

~~~
jallmann
It was Houston, the same one.
[http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2008/06/01/explo...](http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2008/06/01/explosion-
at-the-planet-causes-major-outage/)

